
AMD Radeon Pro SSG – Polaris GPU with M2 SSD On-Board - redtuesday
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10518/amd-announces-radeon-pro-ssg-polaris-with-m2-ssds-onboard
======
redtuesday
more links:

\- video showing the card in action:
[https://amp.twimg.com/v/b080f46d-e408-4348-864e-7cc12e40d1ac](https://amp.twimg.com/v/b080f46d-e408-4348-864e-7cc12e40d1ac)

\- press release: [http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-
newsArticle&I...](http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-
newsArticle&ID=2188090)

\- radeon blog(?): [http://radeon.com/radeon-pro-
ssg/](http://radeon.com/radeon-pro-ssg/)

